# Searching for Sugar Gliders - Adelaide



## Ahsane (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi all - I live in Adelaide and I would really like to adopt 2-3 sugar glider glider joeys (females please). If anyone can help, it would be greatly appreciated. Cheers!


----------



## torry666 (Nov 10, 2009)

Was on reptilesdownunder.com today and remember someone was after sugar gliders in Adelaide. Seen a pair for sale on there, search through the AHC on the site because I think the ad only went on there recently. Good luck


----------



## torry666 (Nov 10, 2009)

opps sorry just seen you were after a pair of female joeys.


----------

